# What are my Chances of Grabbing a Week #3 in SW Florida



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 29, 2017)

What are my Chances of grabbing a week # 3 in Naples, Ft Lauderdale, Bonita Springs, Fort Myers, Cape Coral, or Sanibel, this late  in the game?

I'm taking my aunt down to Florida in January and to save money I was thinking of depositing one of my weeks and putting in an OGS in II. But if everyone thinks the chances are nil, then I will save the deposit and use it elsewhere.


thanks so much


----------



## silentg (Jul 29, 2017)

Is the week you are depositing coming up soon? Reason I ask is I put a week in II and they called it a late deposit, therefore I can only book 45 days in advance. I'm waiting til the 45 day mark is in October to see what is available. If your week is far off, then you can check a wider calendar. Good Luck
Silentg


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 29, 2017)

silentg said:


> Is the week you are depositing coming up soon? Reason I ask is I put a week in II and they called it a late deposit, therefore I can only book 45 days in advance. I'm waiting til the 45 day mark is in October to see what is available. If your week is far off, then you can check a wider calendar. Good Luck
> Silentg



It's a January week that I would be depositing, since I have never tried to secure a II match to any of these locations in January prior to wasting my deposit. thanks so much for the help... I'm trying to keep this house hunting trip for me aunt cheap


----------



## silentg (Jul 29, 2017)

Go for it!


----------



## jhac007 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> What are my Chances of grabbing a week # 3 in Naples, Ft Lauderdale, Bonita Springs, Fort Myers, Cape Coral, or Sanibel, this late  in the game?
> 
> I'm taking my aunt down to Florida in January and to save money I was thinking of depositing one of my weeks and putting in an OGS in II. But if everyone thinks the chances are nil, then I will save the deposit and use it elsewhere.
> 
> ...




That is going to be a tough one!  I have had an OGS in for the same week for almost a month now but am only trying to get Ocean Pointe (West Palm Beach) or BeachPlace Towers (Ft. Lauderdale) with a Ocean Point 2018 4th of July week.  I don't necessarily expect the match soon but am confident it will come thru (Marriott to Marriott).  As for the locations you listed I would not expect a match on Sanibel Island nor Naples.  The others are maybe.....but rare!  What trader are you using?  I suppose if it is strong enough it my pull one of the non Marriott locations, but again it is a winter week and those are extremely difficult to trade into.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 29, 2017)

jhac007 said:


> That is going to be a tough one!  I have had an OGS in for the same week for almost a month now but am only trying to get Ocean Pointe (West Palm Beach) or BeachPlace Towers (Ft. Lauderdale) with a Ocean Point 2018 4th of July week.  I don't necessarily expect the match soon but am confident it will come thru (Marriott to Marriott).  As for the locations you listed I would not expect a match on Sanibel Island nor Naples.  The others are maybe.....but rare!  What trader are you using?  I suppose if it is strong enough it my pull one of the non Marriott locations, but again it is a winter week and those are extremely difficult to trade into.


I was going to use my QH, but it sounds like that one might not have enough power.  

I guess I should go a hotel and then look with my Vistana that I already have on deposit.  Thanks


----------



## silentg (Jul 30, 2017)

Try Fishermen's Village in Punta Gorda


----------



## Panina (Jul 30, 2017)

I would put the request in.  I think you can get it as week 3 is very early in the winter season.  I have had success in those areas for week 3.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 30, 2017)

Winter is the high-season in S. Florida when the snowbirds from up North come down - some for months. I'm thinking that "on the beach" will be a long-shot, but away from the water, usually you can find something, if you're that flexible with location. 
.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 30, 2017)

Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort is in II and RCI. I don't own a week 3 there ... week 4, yes. Either FRI or SAT checkin.

Might post and ask for a "Private Trade" between TUG readers.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 30, 2017)

You might get Lehigh resort, and have a little bit of a drive,  we stayed there while looking for a home.  As far as staying in fishermans village, nothing against it, but do you want to drive about seventy Miles each way through heavy traffic to look around where your aunt is interested.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 30, 2017)

silentg said:


> Try Fishermen's Village in Punta Gorda


thank you so much, I tried booking them for a few nights but they told me the only book for a whole week


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 30, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Winter is the high-season in S. Florida when the snowbirds from up North come down - some for months. I'm thinking that "on the beach" will be a long-shot, but away from the water, usually you can find something, if you're that flexible with location.
> .


I'm totally flexible with location, I just need it to be within an 1.5 hour drive of Naples


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 30, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort is in II and RCI. I don't own a week 3 there ... week 4, yes. Either FRI or SAT checkin.
> 
> Might post and ask for a "Private Trade" between TUG readers.


Thank  you so much, where could I post the "Private Trade" between TUG readers at?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 30, 2017)

I am not an expert in all of FL ... but 1.5 hour travel time from Naples is NOT Ft Lauderdale. You might have some western area of Orlando on a highway. 

Florida during Snowbird season is CROWDED roads, bad drivers, lost old people, etc. If you have a particular place in Naples, you really need to check where you can stay nearby there ...  motels with free breakfast like Hampton Inn ... and work a deal *now to pre-book*.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 30, 2017)

Also try the Lehigh Resort in Lehigh Acres.  You'll have better luck away from the beaches.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 30, 2017)

Look to see if Lehigh resort is available.  I know the embassy suites near us on I75 offers breakfast and a cocktail hour with appetizers, but I don't know the rates.
I wonder if your aunt will like it when she sees the traffic. (And the drivers)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Jul 30, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> thank you so much, I tried booking them for a few nights but they told me the only book for a whole week


That's not true, last year someone wanted to rent my week for a few nights, unfortunately they canceled. We ended up exchanging with another Tug member. We are staying there next year, week 4. Did you call the office?


----------



## silentg (Jul 30, 2017)

http://www.fishville.com/vacation-packages-specials/ 
Try this,2 night stay


----------



## silentg (Jul 30, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thank  you so much, where could I post the "Private Trade" between TUG readers at?


I sent you a PM


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 30, 2017)

silentg said:


> That's not true, last year someone wanted to rent my week for a few nights, unfortunately they canceled. We ended up exchanging with another Tug member. We are staying there next year, week 4. Did you call the office?


I tried to do it online and the message came back that the rental has to be for 7 days... I will call the office tomorrow thanks


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 30, 2017)

Are you still looking at the three retirement parks you mentioned in previous thread, you may be looking at an hour and a half drive each way.  You can get across alligator alley faster than that.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Jul 31, 2017)

Lehigh Acres is nice, but renovations are underway, the pool is closed. So yes, you could get in, but not any amenities.


----------



## theo (Jul 31, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I tried to do it online and the message came back that the rental has to be for 7 days.



Not surprising, since virtually any SW FL resort can rent out full "Snowbird" weeks with relative ease, so they would have little reason or motivation to rent out just a few nights.  Lehigh Resort would seemingly have been the most likely candidate, being a bit in the "boonies" and some distance away from the beaches.

I suggest looking at VRIresorts.com and isolating the SW FL resorts that VRI manages. Afaik, VRI (i.e., not the individual resorts themselves) handles *all* rentals for those coastal SW FL resorts managed by VRI. That VRI site will also show specific nightly rates (and also if space is available at all when you enter specific dates), all on one site.  You *might* get lucky. There is one VRI-managed timeshare in Bonita Beach, another three or four in Fort Myers Beach, all well within your stated distance parameters from Naples. Can't hurt to at least look at the VRI site to "see what you can see".

Lehigh Resort *was* managed for many years by VRI --- but no longer.  Likewise for Caribbean Beach Club in Fort Myers Beach.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 31, 2017)

Weston Florida is a drive, but probably a lot faster drive , once you get on alligator all y, you get off in southern Naples, which is the area you are interested in.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 31, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Are you still looking at the three retirement parks you mentioned in previous thread, you may be looking at an hour and a half drive each way.  You can get across alligator alley faster than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, we are still looking at those three retirement parks mentioned in my previous thread.  Ugh, that will take too long...so do you think my best bet would be to get something in cheap but safe in Naples....thanks so much


----------



## silentg (Jul 31, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Weston Florida is a drive, but probably a lot faster drive , once you get on alligator all y, you get off in southern Naples, which is the area you are interested in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Weston is not near Naples, it's on the east coast. Lehigh or Ft Myers are closer also .


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 31, 2017)

silentg said:


> Weston is not near Naples, it's on the east coast. Lehigh or Ft Myers are closer also .



I know that, but probably a faster drive than punta Gorda and just a few more miles.  The whole point is you can't get into most timeshares from January thru march or April. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Aug 1, 2017)

I sent pm to sugarcubesea. Thanks for the input. Hopefully she finds a rental.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 2, 2017)

Try the Homewood Suites by the Ft. Myers airport. You're right at I-75 so it's a bit easier to get north and south than traveling US-41.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 2, 2017)

silentg said:


> I sent pm to sugarcubesea. Thanks for the input. Hopefully she finds a rental.


Hi silentg,  I tried the link you sent me. Thank you so very much for all of your help.  I could not rent for less then 6 days. I only need 3 or 4 days.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2017)

Then I would stay at a nice place along I75, since you want Naples, I would try further south.  I know the nice one on exit 123 , but you are driving down to exit 105 or 101 every day.  My sister rents out her villa, but it is booked for January.  If it were in the fall, I could put you up there.  
Maybe a bluegreen owner could rent you four nights at one of the resorts on fort Myers beach.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 2, 2017)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Try the Homewood Suites by the Ft. Myers airport. You're right at I-75 so it's a bit easier to get north and south than traveling US-41.


I will try this place when I


rapmarks said:


> Then I would stay at a nice place along I75, since you want Naples, I would try further south.  I know the nice one on exit 123 , but you are driving down to exit 105 or 101 every day.  My sister rents out her villa, but it is booked for January.  If it were in the fall, I could put you up there.
> Maybe a bluegreen owner could rent you four nights at one of the resorts on fort Myers beach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i just can not thank each and every one enough. Thank you so much for helping me find a place to stay as we try and find a place in Naples for her to buy


----------



## silentg (Aug 2, 2017)

Have you found a place yet?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 2, 2017)

Embassy suites is just one exit further south, compare prices.  I know you get breakfast and happy hour too.  They have a nice area in lobby, and there are a couple of restaurants nearby.  Hilton garden inn is near the home wood suites, we have had their breakfast buffet and dinner sometimes too.   I never went inside homewood suites, but next to Hilton garden inn.  If you go to the last two, you are better off not getting on i75 from airport, but driving south on Ben hill griffin, and turning right into back entrance just before light on Alico road.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 3, 2017)

silentg said:


> Have you found a place yet?


Not yet, I had a work/ dinner meeting and got home at 11:0pm last night and back at work this am... Goal is to sort it out tonight...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 3, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Embassy suites is just one exit further south, compare prices.  I know you get breakfast and happy hour too.  They have a nice area in lobby, and there are a couple of restaurants nearby.  Hilton garden inn is near the home wood suites, we have had their breakfast buffet and dinner sometimes too.   I never went inside homewood suites, but next to Hilton garden inn.  If you go to the last two, you are better off not getting on i75 from airport, but driving south on Ben hill griffin, and turning right into back entrance just before light on Alico road.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I really appreciate all of your help, I’m going to look at that tonight…thanks


----------

